# Mixing Clear Finishes



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I am about done painting my Moebius Galactica and am ready to put a clear protective coat on her but I don't want a flat or gloss finish but a semi gloss instead. All colors on it are Model Master acrylics and I was wondering if there's an acrylic semi gloss that will not yellow over time, or can if I mix a acrylic flat with Future Floor Polish???


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Testors used to make a semi-gloss spray. Might still find some around. If you try the Future mix I suggest trying it on something not so dear first. Also Minwax has an acrylic semi-gloss in brush and spray.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Testors used to make a semi-gloss spray. Might still find some around. If you try the Future mix I suggest trying it on something not so dear first. Also Minwax has an acrylic semi-gloss in brush and spray.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Testors makes a satin spray in their Model Master range. They also make an acrylic satin/semi gloss that comes in a jar. I am not a huge fan of the MM Acrylic clears though. I have had them turn dark colors like black into a charcoal grey shade. Testors also has a semi gloss jar LACQUER which is safe over model paints (it dries instantly). I use their flat, gloss and satin clears all the time and they are great. In fact I need to break out the clear flat today.

Tamiya has/had a semi gloss spray clear, and you can mix some Flat Base into Tamiya clear Gloss to make a satin finish. You can also mix Flat Base into Future/Pledge.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> You can also mix Flat Base into Future/Pledge.


Are you reffering to the Tamya flat clear or something else???


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Tamiya's flat base is meant to be _mixed in_ to make glossy stuff more matt, not to be airbrushed or brushed on its own. 
So "X-21 flat base" and "XF-86 flat clear" are two different products: mix the flat base into your paint/Future, but If you want to airbrush/paint a clear coat straight, use the "flat clear."

To put it another way: never use "flat base" _alone_. Unless you want a weird "dipped in flour" look. Hey, it might work for winter weathering.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Any one else have any input??? If not I guess I'll go and do a test mix.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gloss and flat can be mixed at different ratios, to make differing levels of sheen. Or just use flat and buff it a little. And I'll second the recommendation for Minwax Polycrylic satin, it's a good clear finish available in a tin or spray can.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Are you reffering to the Tamya flat clear or something else???


Tamiya does not make a clear flat. (edit: well ok they do but its new and not in the standard paint rack) .They make clear gloss, and flat base. Flat base is a dulling agent you mix into gloss colors to make them flat. You can mix flat base and Tamiya clear gloss to get a satin or flat coat. Or use flat base in Pledge/Future


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've already got a bottle of MM clear flat and was thinking of mixing that with Future.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Test it. The MM stuff is a different formula than Tamiya. Of course if you have to go to the store to get something, just get some MM satin/semi gloss acrylic. 

Myself I find on small scale models that flat tends to look better. Gloss on something that is say 1.10000 scale looks toylike.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

My concern is will what ever clear I put on her is will it turn yellow over time??? It's been my experience that any gloss in acrylic will yellow over time.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats why I use Testors clear flat lacquer myself. I dont use gloss much. But I have not had the flat stuff yellow. Not that I spray white models with it. I sprayed my light greenish grey TOS Enterprise with the stuff.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys!!:thumbsup: I ain't got around to any mix just yet though.


----------

